# Maus/Tastatur aufzeichnen

## TheRelevator

Hallo Leute,

unter Windows gab es verschiedene Programme mit denen man Mausbewegungen Mausklicks und Tastatureingaben als Macro aufzeichnen und dann wieder abspielen lassen konnte was zur Automatisierung bestimmter Aufgaben ganz sinnvoll war. Gibt es solche Programme auch für Linux? Ich habe leider nichts gefunden!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Fibbs

Für was brauchst Du denn sowas?

Ich wüsste unter Linux keine Aufgabe, die sich nicht durch ein schönes Script automatisieren ließe...

Fibbs

----------

## TheRelevator

Da gibts verschiedene Sachen zum Beispiel in viele Bilder ein Logo einfügen und sowas...

----------

## psyqil

media-gfx/imagemagick ist sehr geeignet zur Bildbearbeitung per script.

----------

## TheRelevator

Naja das war ja nur ein Beispiel es gibt ja noch andere Sachen...

----------

## TheRelevator

Kennt wirklich keine so'n Proggi?

----------

## Raistlin

wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht, was mir so ein programm bringen könnte. es wäre dann sowieso viel zu "generisch", um überall von nutzen zu sein... ich für meinen teil brauche für jede aufgabe ein dafür geeignetes programm. wenn du also sagen könntest, wofür du eine lösung brauchst, können wir dir sicher helfen.

(du willst ja nicht ein key-/mouse-logger, oder  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:  ?)

Gruss, R.

----------

## TheRelevator

Nee nen Logger alleine reicht nicht weil der kann ja nicht abspielen.

Vielleicht probiere ich das mit den Bildern mal mit dem imagemagick Programm ist ja hoffentlich nicht schwer?

Und was ich noch machen will ist Musikbearbeitung von mp3, da will ich normalisieren und so und zwar ganz viele Dateien auf einmal kann man das auch ohne einen Macro Recorder tun?

----------

## dakjo

Sach mal, du kennst dich nicht wirklich mit Linux aus oder?

Du kannst solche aufgaben alles scripten, wozu gibt es wohl die ganzen Kommandozeilen-tools?

X ist ja nur ne beigabe für die (L)user.

----------

## psyqil

 *TheRelevator wrote:*   

> Vielleicht probiere ich das mit den Bildern mal mit dem imagemagick Programm ist ja hoffentlich nicht schwer?

 Wenn Du weißt, wie Du ein Bild veränderst, ist es jedenfalls kein Problem, das bei mehreren zu tun. Ist Gimp nicht auch scriptable? *Quote:*   

> Und was ich noch machen will ist Musikbearbeitung von mp3, da will ich normalisieren und so und zwar ganz viele Dateien auf einmal kann man das auch ohne einen Macro Recorder tun?

 Latürnich!

```
*  media-sound/mp3gain

      Latest version available: 1.4.6

      Latest version installed: 1.4.6

      Size of downloaded files: 108 kB

      Homepage:    http://mp3gain.sourceforge.net

      Description: MP3Gain automatically adjusts mp3s so that they all have the same volume

      License:     LGPL-2.1
```

Last edited by psyqil on Wed Jul 27, 2005 10:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

@dakjo

Muss das sein dakjo? Das hättest du ihm doch auch freundlicher sagen können...  :Rolling Eyes: 

@TheRelevator

Um es mal gaaaanz schwer zu vereinfachen. Unter Windows brauchst du für jeden Scheiss ein eigenes Tool. Unter Linux hast du die Möglichkeit mehrere bestehende Tools zu einem neuen zusammenzufassen.

Hier ein Beispiel das mich gerade beschäftigt. Ich habe ca. 50 TV Mitschnitte welche momentan alle im MPEG Format mit WAV sound vorhanden sind. Die Dinger sind im Schnitt um die 2.5GB gross. Nun würde ich die Files gerne ein wenig komprimieren, damit ich wieder ein bisserl mehr Platz auf meiner Maschine habe  :Wink: 

Die Tools die ich verwende splitten das File in einen Audio- und einen Videostream. Diese einzelnen Streams komprimiere ich und füge sie danach wieder zusammen. Allerdings will ich nicht stundenlang vor dem Rechner hocken und immer wieder ein neus File auswählen etc. Daher benutze ich einige Tools, welche das für mich übernehmen.

- Zuerstmal muss ich eine Liste aller Files erstellen. Da ich zu faul bin das von Hand zu machen benutze ich ganz einfach ls.

- Dann will ich, dass für jedes File meiner Liste ein Video- und Audiostream erzeugt wird. Dazu übergebe ich jeden einzelnen Dateinamen an transcode, welcher mir die Files erzeugt und sie auch gleich komprimiert.

- Zum Schluss erzeuge ich aus den getrennten Video- und Audiostreams wieder einen kompletten Container mit Audio+Video mittels oggmerge.

Um mein kleines Problem also zu beheben, benutze ich einfach schon vorhandene Tools (ls, transcode, oggmerge) und verwende noch ein Wenig BASH Shellscripting und voilà, nach einer langen Nacht für den Rechner  :Smile:  habe ich 50 komprimierte Files.

Gut, das Problem ist; um das zu können musst du dich ein wenig mit Shellscripting etc. auseinander setzen. Und wenn du dich nur an Klickibunti gewöhnt bist, schreckt das natürlich erstmal ab. Aber das ist nunmal bei Linux einfach so, du musst dich halt einfach mehr mit dem System auseinander setzen, kannst im Gegenzu aber alles machen was dir in den Sinn kommt.

Wenn du z.B. ein grafisches Tool hättest, dass dir diese Schritte ausführt wäre das zwar schön, aber du könntest dann nur genau das machen. Irgendwann möchtest du dann aber vielleicht vor dem neu komprimieren, dass die Videogrösse verändert wird. Dann brauchst du wieder ein Tool. Dann kommt plötzlich der Moment wo du eine alte Videosammlung hast, bei der einige der Folgen miserablen Ton haben. Du entscheidest dich nun für diese Filme den Sound auf Mono statt Stereo zu konvertieren.

Wenn du sowas mit grafischen Tools machst, musst du also erstmal ne Menge an verschiedenen Tools installiert haben. Dann bist du auch gezwungen dich immer wieder vor deinen Rechner zu setzen um mal die schlechten Filmsounds in Mono umzuwandeln, dann die guten in Stereo umzuwandeln und dann um die Filme zusammenzuführen.

Mit Linux kannst du einfach das obengenannte Script ein bisschen erweitern und gehst wiederum geruhsam schlafen, während dein Rechner die Arbeit macht.

Das ist der Grund, warum es solche "Key/Mauslogger" nicht gibt. 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

